# dogma review in velo magazine



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Did anyone see this? Leonard Zinn trashed the dogma. its the only bad review I have ever seen! He puts the Felt, Focus and I think RCA way above the 65.1


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Saw it, disagreed with it. I tried the Cervelo R3 and R5 and the Focus but liked the Dogma more. 
The "user-friendliness" rating was pretty funny. I put on my seat no problem, several times, since I have tried a few different seats. I must be a much better mechanic than Zinn eh? I wonder how he would deal with the Campagnolo NR post on my Cinelli?
Overall I don't think much of Velonews. Ride is the only magazine that does tests worth reading.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody got the link?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's in the hard copy of Velonews, not on the website as far as I know.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I get velo magazine on my ipad but i cant find it anywhere else.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's most suitable location is at the bottom of a bird cage.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I really enjoy cyclist or peloton.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I read the review and it wasent that bad. Said all good things. Said ride was a bit harsh which I have heard from many pinarello dealers. And said vibration would be better with carbon parts. Said was heavy with alum clinchers. But we all know this. So all in all not a horrible review. But to say not stuff now that's not true.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Stiff not stuff


----------



## nelson (Dec 20, 2001)

This article was entitled "Bikes of the Tour Tested". The Dogma was an actual Sky Team bike and the only one of the four that met the UCI weight requirements for a team bike, but VN complained about the weight of the aluminum parts, etc. The Focus bike didn't even have the proper brand of components for the AG2R team bike (tested with SRAM red, should have been Record EPS.)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ride reviewed all 18 ProTour bikes at the Tour Down Under in their spring issue.
Real bikes borrowed from the teams, and the rider, his height and weight were specified. Along with comments from many of the riders or mechanics.
Excellent job by Ride.
Velonews attempt was laughable.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think the RCA had a higher value score than the Dogma....even though its $10k just for the frame


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> ..... I wonder how he would deal with the Campagnolo NR post on my Cinelli?...


HA! They are maddening!


----------

